# Not quite abstract but heavily 'shopped.



## K3nt (May 18, 2012)

Hi,

Just wanted to show this one. I had a picture of the kid running around, up a hill, but the shot was very cluttered with people and trees etc etc.... Then I had another shot of a cliff I took laying flat down. So I tried to combine the two shots in Photoshop. Taking the kid out of the original one and placing him on the bare cliff shot.
It seemed to work nicely, and I was lucky that the sharp bits were all in the same distance. But I really like the odd scale it has. Looks like the cliff is enormous, it isn't really. 
Tell me what you think, did it work? 




The world's biggest cliff by K3ntFIN, on Flickr


----------



## RLPhoto (May 18, 2012)

Nice. It doesn't matter if photoshop was used. The end product is what counts. 

Simplicity in a photo like the one posted, is quite difficult to achieve. Simpllifying compositions will always make them stronger and more powerful, but are harder to get in camera. There's always some junk in the corners of the frame or something always distracting and have to maneuver your camera around to not get them in the photo. 

Nice work.


----------



## solargravity (Jun 8, 2012)

Wow I really like this shot. You totally encapsulated the feeling of overcoming something dramatic. I agree with RLPhoto and any image no matter how manipulated is all about the final emotion it delivers.




SolarGravity
web: solargravity.com
twitter @solargravity


----------



## K3nt (Jun 13, 2012)

Thank you for those nice words! Appreciated!


----------



## Drizzt321 (Jun 28, 2012)

Well, here's one I got ages ago with my Rebel XSi. This thread made me think of it. I was messing around in LR2 (pretty sure it was 2 at the time), seeing what would happen if I did this or that, and this is what I ended up with. Sorta looks like it was painted a bit, I think.




Painting the Ocean with film by Drizzt321, on Flickr


----------



## RLPhoto (Jun 28, 2012)

Drizzt321 said:


> Well, here's one I got ages ago with my Rebel XSi. This thread made me think of it. I was messing around in LR2 (pretty sure it was 2 at the time), seeing what would happen if I did this or that, and this is what I ended up with. Sorta looks like it was painted a bit, I think.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ahh, the XSI. Such a good camera, I just remember how horrid ISO 800-1600 was. Good times, good times. 

Btw was this shot at high ISo? I see some banding.


----------



## Drizzt321 (Jun 28, 2012)

RLPhoto said:


> Drizzt321 said:
> 
> 
> > Well, here's one I got ages ago with my Rebel XSi. This thread made me think of it. I was messing around in LR2 (pretty sure it was 2 at the time), seeing what would happen if I did this or that, and this is what I ended up with. Sorta looks like it was painted a bit, I think.
> ...



Yup, sure was. Don't remember how high, but I think it was 800.


----------



## jbayston (Oct 24, 2012)

I like it, but now knowing that it was shopped, I can't stop looking at the boys shadow, which doesn't look right. If I thought it was a purely natural shot I probably wouldn't have noticed....


----------



## K3nt (Oct 25, 2012)

jbayston said:


> I like it, but now knowing that it was shopped, I can't stop looking at the boys shadow, which doesn't look right. If I thought it was a purely natural shot I probably wouldn't have noticed....



Hmm... I didn't notice that... maybe I should try to reduce the opacity of the shadow a little to make it blend in better.... I'll give it a whirl. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## K3nt (Oct 25, 2012)

scrappydog said:


> K3nt said:
> 
> 
> > Tell me what you think, did it work?
> ...



Thanks! I was wondering what it reminded me of, but this is it.  A lot simpler than the actual Brenizer-method which I have yet to try. Any suggestions? Tripod, handheld?


----------

